

Tim Cook: New Apple CEO and Most Powerful Gay in America - ForrestN
http://sfist.com/2011/08/25/tim_cook_becomes_most_powerful_gay.php

======
byoung2
As far as I know, Tim Cook has never publicly discussed his sexuality, though
there has been much discussion on the topic. All of the articles about it only
cite "two well-placed sources" as evidence.

------
ForrestN
Must say I feel a swell of pride today! I had no idea Cook was gay.

